# Cpma - I am considering taking the medical coding auditor exam



## sdunaway1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am considering taking the medical coding auditor exam and am wondering if anyone has taken this exam in 2015- what did you think of the exam ?? I am a CPC and I do remember that exam being very difficult.

Any feedback would be very much appreciated. 

Thank you, 

Steph


----------



## chasarmil (Jun 10, 2015)

I took the exam 2 months ago.   I attended a boot camp before the test and this help alot.  I didn't find it as tough as the CPC.  I was done in 4 hours.
I recommend the study guide and the practice tests.


----------



## teresabug (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you ladies for this information on the CPMA course. I am CPC as well and am currently enrolled in the online blackboard course. I also get the 3  practice exams so thank you for stressing to take these. I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw that it is only 6 chapters long and not 20 like the CPC online course. I am hoping to sit for the exam this fall.
Please feel free to share any tips here. I do not see many posts relating to this credential; also feel free to personally email me. We can be study buddies maybe!


Teresa
teresak30@yahoo.com


----------



## teresabug (Jun 11, 2015)

also, a coworker of mine mentioned that she wrote all over her CPT book the dates and years that things were implemented. she said there was alot of questions related to this, if this info helps...


----------



## sdunaway1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you for your input!!!! I really appreciate all the info!!


----------



## tmlbwells (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tip about writing in the book.  I took the online course as well and I'm registered to sit for the exam in July.  I was having trouble remembering the dates and penalty amounts, things like that, so I might have to try that.  Any other tips will be greatly appreciated for me too!

Mary Wells, CPC, RCC


----------



## janka (Jun 11, 2015)

I took the exam last month and if you use the study guide and practice exams to study, you will be fine. Be mindful of what you write in your book, these notes should be for daily coding. Penalties, laws, etc aren't a part of my daily coding so they weren't included. Overall, the test felt easier than the CPC and took considerably less time. Good luck!


----------



## teresabug (Jun 11, 2015)

Janka, 
Were any of the questions specifically related to CPT codes? I have heard that there are 20 cases or so that you have to audit. Were there alot of questions related to specific dates? I just am asking for clarification on what you posted.

Thank you so much!

Teresa


----------



## janka (Jun 12, 2015)

teresabug said:


> Janka,
> Were any of the questions specifically related to CPT codes? I have heard that there are 20 cases or so that you have to audit. Were there alot of questions related to specific dates? I just am asking for clarification on what you posted.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> ...



For CPT code questions (not audit cases),they mostly pertained to unbundling. 

The audit cases are just that and felt very similar to the CPC exam. For each audit case you will have an op report or an e/m visit note, followed by a couple of multiple choice questions. Read the questions before the note. Sometimes they give you a gimme that is asking questions that don't require you to audit anything. 

I'm confused about the specific dates questions. Do you mean the length of prison penalties and program exclusion? Let me know and I'll try to answer.

Janka


----------



## teresabug (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm thinking that is what my coworker was talking about. She is very smart and she said the CPMA was tough so it is freaking me out alittle. She just said "Write dates in your CPT book because you'll need to know them for the test."

Thanks for your tips; I appreciate them 

Teresa


----------



## Lisapurple216 (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't remember anything about dates either.  I also found it easier than the CPC exam.  I would say if you're not used to coding surgeries to definitely do some practice.  As Janka said, use the study guide and the online practice exams and you'll be fine.  As far as writing in your book, I also wrote my self notes especially on the anesthesia and modifier sections, just the general guidelines of when to use and how to add them.


----------



## teresabug (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you Lisa for this information. I appreciate it!


Teresa


----------

